# Thomson Elite X2 or X4 stem? Anyone using the X2 for xc?



## lytleric (May 4, 2006)

I am looking at the Thomson Elite stems and trying to decide between the X2 and X4. X2 is technically a "road" stem, but according to Thomson, can be used for cross country mountain biking--but no downhill or freeriding. 

The X4 is stronger than the X2 with a four-bolt handlebar clamp (as opposed to 2-bolt on the X2), but heavier. (147 g for the X2, 166 for the X4, 100mm.)

Just wondering if anyone has used the X2 on a mountain bike or if I should stick with the stronger X4.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

lytleric said:


> I am looking at the Thomson Elite stems and trying to decide between the X2 and X4. X2 is technically a "road" stem, but according to Thomson, can be used for cross country mountain biking--but no downhill or freeriding.
> 
> The X4 is stronger than the X2 with a four-bolt handlebar clamp (as opposed to 2-bolt on the X2), but heavier. (147 g for the X2, 166 for the X4, 100mm.)
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has used the X2 on a mountain bike or if I should stick with the stronger X4.


X4 comes with 0 and 10 rise, X2 with 10 and 17.

I find it much easier to properly fix a bar to a 4 bolt stem without putting undue stress on the bar. On 2 bolt stems that I have used bar would rotate on impacts when torqued up to spec. Never a problem with Elite and X4. Maybe X2 does not have this issue, I did not try. Not a big fan of compromising strength in this spot...


----------



## karstb (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't see any reason why the X2 shouldn't work. To me it looks like the sturdiest 2-bolt stem I ever had. I use it on my CX bike without any issues. Imagine you're hitting a pothole in the road with your roadbike at 50mph and with xx psi in the tires, and now imagine you're jumping a three feet drop with 6" (plus 2" in the tires) plush travel. I'd guess the peak force in the first case is greater.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a teammate that uses the X2 road stem. But then again, she only weighs like 100 lbs. Personally, I would also not compromise strength in this spot.








</a>


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

Thomson stuff is so overbuilt its ridiculous. I use an X2 stem for aggressive XC/ all mountain, never flexes.


----------



## Treetrimmer (Dec 8, 2008)

*Lenght?*



bhsavery said:


> Thomson stuff is so overbuilt its ridiculous. I use an X2 stem for aggressive XC/ all mountain, never flexes.


What length are you using? I am looking at a 110/80deg X2 and trying to decide if I should get it (real good price).

Treetrimmer


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I have a teammate that uses the X2 road stem. But then again, she only weighs like 100 lbs. Personally, I would also not compromise strength in this spot.


It appears that Irina also skips the headset top cap.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

You got save what you can when you add those Ergon grips -> 220g!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I do on my 29er SS as it doesn't have much competition with a 17 degree angle.


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

ginsu2k said:


> You got save what you can when you add those Ergon grips -> 220g!


 Her's palms etc. Ergon is a choice for comfort / ergonomics / $$ from sponsor reasons.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> It appears that Irina also skips the headset top cap.


I've seen a couple people do that. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

I do. I got a 90x10° on my FS (see pic). Never had any problem. Very well built, like all Thomson parts, feels sturdy, no flex. Go for it ! (BTW, I'm 160 lb and ride aggressive XC/AM).


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

limba said:


> I've seen a couple people do that. Is that a bad idea?


As long as nothing ever comes loose it's not a problem, but if you crash and twist the stem on the steer tube and have to straighten it and retension the headset on the trail, you're out of luck.


----------



## Little Willy (Feb 4, 2005)

I have an X2 on my flat bar commuter, and it's very stiff (probably not ideal for rough commuting tracks and a rigid fork...).

I don't think you'd have an issue, particularly when thomson stuff is so well made, and at 145gm, i would feel a lot safer using an X2 than using a 99gram Syntace stem that many people use on their MTB's, or any of the other lightweight stems that you can see on this forum.

The only reason i'd choose X2/X4 would be aesthetics


----------



## blgrnday (Mar 26, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5267388#post5267388

I run the X4... lighter, and it just looks cooler.


----------



## karstb (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey, the X2 is actually lighter than the X4. Check the thomson site. The X4 is one of the heavier stems you can get for that money. Though the X2 is not extremely light, it's a good compromise between looks, rigidity and weight.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

blgrnday said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5267388#post5267388
> 
> I run the X4... lighter, and it just looks cooler.


X2 is lighter : 138 g vs 160 g in 90 mm length. As for the look, it's really a matter of personal taste. I do like the X2 better.

Jerome


----------

